# Sony Vaio VGN-CR2 series XP downgrade from Vista



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The following list of drivers is for a VGN-CR2 series Laptop that has many of the same specifications as a VGN-CR290 series.
I would recommend others to check the specifications of your VGN-CR series before installing any of the following drivers.

I would also recommend XP SP2 be installed prior to installing the drivers.

Be sure you have a backup of your VISTA OS prior to this downgrade.
This way you could always revert back if need be.

I HAVE NOT personally tested these drivers, so I cannot CONFIRM that they will work. If you run into issues PLEASE post your own THREAD as issues may vary from poster to poster!

This link may also help for ones looking for XP drivers for a VGN-CR2 series laptop with an MOBILE INTEL GM965 EXPRESS CHIPSET with an MOBILE INTEL GRAPHICS MEDIA ACCELERATOR X3100:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNCR231ER

SPECS and DRIVERS for a VGN-CR290 Series Laptop:

SPECIFICATIONS:
http://www.docs.sony.com/release/specs/VGNCR290_CTO_mksp.pdf


DRIVERS:
http://www.sony-asia.com/support/download/232001/sectionfirst?subpage=detail

Install the CHIPSET Driver First (1st on the list)
Graphics Driver (2nd on the list)
Hot fix KB835221 (4th on the list)
Audio (5th on the list)
Modem (6th on the list)
Wireless (11th on the list)
Media Card Reader (8th on the list)
Web cam (16th on the list)

This should get you up and running for the most part.
If you require additional drivers/utilities you can download what you need accordingly from the same site.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

